# Info about the classic "Path Racer" style.



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Recently I have become interested in buying a path racer.

















Now the easy way is to just buy a pashley govnor but that would take out all the fun I think.
So what makes up a path racer frame? From what I can see the chainstays and top tube are level, and the ht and st are really slack. Long chainstays too. Somewhat old looking fork.

Anything else?

I'm trying to locate a production frame that is not the govnor that I can build my own path racer from. I would prefer high end tubing or at least something quite modern like 631. I want it to be quite light. I want a new frame.

Anyone know something similar that could be used as a donor?

Most frames today have sloping top tubes and that just destroys the classic look. Also they have too much bb drop. And too steep angles, also non matching angles.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Mustache bars+road frame*

Find a frame with a level toptube, find a set of mustache bars, put on your skinny jeans, and get out there!

-Walt


----------



## eMcK (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I was thinking surly too at first but the lines are too modern. A surly is high and short and the other one is long and low kinda.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Try looking at the Dutch city bikes. Slack angles and similar looking fork. Not light though...


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out antbikemike | "Not sport&#8230;transport" Mike understands.


----------



## BigHank53 (May 19, 2011)

I will second Wade's nomination of ANT. Mike has built a lot of modern-spec path racers, down to powder-coating rims to make them look like enameled steel.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Freeman Transport | Gravel Racer | A Continuous Lean.

Freeman Transport Gravel Racer.

Creamjeans Supreme.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm curious to see if anyone here knows much about the tree wax sealing that the Freeman has.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

From what I understand the freemans are gone, I can't even find the company anymore. I looked like a gun bluing job and then some wax. Read up on gun bluing techniques, there are a few. The frames were made by peacock groove bikes I think.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Who's awesome facial hair do you see on in this picture set?
Freeman Transport Collapsible Bikes | Hypebeast

Info here:
Freeman Transport Gravel Racer - PROLLY IS NOT PROBABLY

And more here:
Freeman Transport Gravel Racer Bicycle | Hypebeast


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Facial hair belongs to Erik Noren. Fun fact, the patina on the copper plated fork is from pee.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Facial hair belongs to Erik Noren. Fun fact, the patina on the copper plated fork is from pee.


Haha I knew that Joel! Can't mistake that facial hair or the transformers shirt. Explain more of the process on the pee fork please!


----------



## cjellmoney (Oct 28, 2011)

I had this built up in Mexico. Cost me $100 USD. 28" deep yellows. Front basket. SS with an extra TT to boot. Rode that tank of stamped steele to Salvador...too hot for skinny jeans but i thought about it. Not too much help but thought i would share.


----------

